# Travel requirements for UK Spanish residents



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone know what the current requirements are for returning to Spain. Do residents require PCR tests/ lateral flow test or just the EU digital vaccination certs? . Thanks


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Anyone know what the current requirements are for returning to Spain. Do residents require PCR tests/ lateral flow test or just the EU digital vaccination certs? . Thanks


My daughter arrived two weeks ago. Just proof of vaccine.
Plus the locator form


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> My daughter arrived two weeks ago. Just proof of vaccine.
> Plus the locator form


But she's not a resident. I guess residents wouldn't need a locator form, just TIE or residencia certificate.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I know it's some time ago now, but when we went to Amsterdam last August we did have to complete the Spanish health locator form and present it at Málaga airport on return, even as residents. Apart from anything else, they need to know your seat number on the aircraft in case you or another passenger tests positive soon after arrival.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Anyone know what the current requirements are for returning to Spain. Do residents require PCR tests/ lateral flow test or just the EU digital vaccination certs? . Thanks


Yes, see the Spanish government website on COVID 19.

I do not think the COVID virus knows who is and who isn’t resident in Spain.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> But she's not a resident. I guess residents wouldn't need a locator form, just TIE or residencia certificate.


I had to fill out the form on my return last year 

B


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

That sounds great. Thanks. We back to UK yesterday. No one checked EU vaccination certificate. Ryanair just checked 2 day PCR was booked. At airport just went through e gate. No documents asked for


Megsmum said:


> I had to fill out the form on my return last year
> 
> B


Yes, having read the Spanish site it seems that is all I need to do. Dont appear to need any tests just the EU vax certificate. Travelled to UK last week. No checks apart from Ryanair asking proof that I had a day 2 test. Straight through UK egates with no checks. Day 2 test was a pain as Randox wont allow Royal Mail and the nearest drop box, which they conveniently dont tell you when booking, was over an hour's drive a way. They give you 70 hours to get test to lab and if you cant get to drop box you need to pay for a courier who , they also forget to mention, dont deliver or collect at weekends meaning if your day 2 is over the weekend it doesn't arrive until a Tuesday and test is void. Of course, they say that some couriers will deliver at extra cost on Saturday, hooray. Went to set it up- only to find that the labs are in Northern Ireland and that does not have a one day delivery! Again they dont tell you that. In the end I gave up and just stuck it in post box. Not going to pay any fine if anyone comes a knocking.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> My daughter arrived two weeks ago. Just proof of vaccine.
> Plus the locator form


Exactly. Both residents and non-residents need proof of full vaccination of a E U approved vaccine and locator form.


----------

